# How to heal cracked nipples?



## B'shert (May 27, 2004)

Hi everyone,
My babe is 5 weeks old and I have had a deep crack on my nipple. It starts to heal between the nursing sessions but as soon as it comes time to nurse on that side, it opens up once the baby pulls the nipple into his mouth. I tried lanolin but it made things worse because the newly formed scab would come off on the breast pad when I applied it. I'm using All Purpose Nipple Ointment. It helps with the pain but not the healing. I would love any advice that you may have.


----------



## MommyToElla (Jun 2, 2005)

We're at 3 weeks and in the same exact position. I'd love to hear some feedback on this. It seems to be getting a little better, but like you said, everytime she nurses the sores open again. I used those Soothies (you can get them at Rite Aid or CVS) for a bit, but letting them air out for a couple days has worked a little better (you just need to time to sit in your house without a shirt on..ha!).


----------



## maxwill129 (May 12, 2005)

Cracked nipples are like the splits you get in your finger...they take a lot of time to heal. Have you tried using breastmilk? Breastmilk has an amazing healing element to it. Try expressing some on your nipples right after feeding and if you can, let your nipple air dry. You can also use this in combo with the lanolin.

Also, what kind of nursing pads are you using? Are you using cloth or disposable? The best thing you can do is to try to not wear nursing pads. If you're just sitting around the house but still leaking, wear old t-shirts without a bra. If you're leaking still, just change your shirt. Sometimes just having your nipples sitting in wetness will prevent the nipple from fully healing.

Oh, and be careful for thrush. If you have cracked nipples you are more prone to a yeast infection on your nipples. Take acidolphous capsules if you can, or eat a lot of yogurt with acidolphous in it to prevent thrush.

That's all I can give you! Just don't give up! Some people will tell you if you have cracked nipples that long that there's nothing to do and you need to quit, or will tell you to use nipple shields. Don't listen to them! There are VERY few reasons a woman has to stop nursing and cracked nipples aren't one of them. Also, nipple shields (while preventing the baby to actually attach themselves to the nipple thus giving the nipple a chance to heal) make the baby latch on differently and suck a little differently. It's like introducing a bottle to a baby...they will get used to that artificial nipple!

Good luck! Hopefully someone wiser than me will post a reply!

Shannon


----------



## daytripper75 (Jul 29, 2003)

I got these gel pads from the drug store called Soothies. You can put them in the fridge and they really help heal your nipples. They promote moist healing.
Hang in there! This will pass.
Suzy


----------



## wombat (Nov 3, 2002)

I sympathise, I had awful pain for so long. It's hard to hear that time will heal when you've been in pain so long.

Make sure you get enough zinc and vit C for healing.
I don't like lanolin on deep cracks - too much potential for getting a yeast infection.

If you're really desperate, you could try alternating methods - nipple shield, nursing on one side, pumping to give that side enough time to heal (you could cupfeed milk to baby if necessary). When I had to supplement, my LC recommended varying the methods - ie finger feeding, nipple shield, bottle etc. to try to avoid nipple preference developing. Mind you my dd still had nipple preference but we supplemented for 16w. A few days might be enough to heal. I've heard of some babies getting nipple preference really quickly but I'm not sure it's that common. It is a risk though. Good luck, hope you heal soon.


----------



## ledzepplon (Jun 28, 2004)

I know one of the previous posters warned against this, but a silicone nipple shield worked for me







: . I had deep cracks in both nipples and a lactation consultant suggested the shield. (I had very strong letdown and baby was clamping down HARD to slow milk flow--I didn't know what the problem was until my nipples were shredded!) The one I used was made by Medela.

DD didn't have any problems with nipple confusion, although I know that some babies tend to have more difficulties with this than others. All I know is that nursing went from being torture to a real pleasure.

Best wishes to you--I know it can seem like the challenges will never end, but they will!


----------



## Europeanmom (May 7, 2005)

Ok, this advice might seem strange, but it really works.

Do you know what limpets are? A kind of shell that lives on rocky shores with salt water. (lots of images on Google)

It is shaped like a cone, an if you put them on your nipples, they both protect the nipples and also have a healing effect (don't remember exactly why)

In some European countries you can buy them at health stores, but I don't know about the States.
And if you live close to the sea, you might want to go limpet-hunting on some rocky beach


----------



## Avena (May 27, 2005)

Hi!
I had the same problem, I have a 5 week old and ordered natural nipple cream from earth mama....Problem solved! It say's on the bottle you don't have to wash off before nursing, but I always do & then re-apply it.

Good luck!

Avena


----------



## Yo Becca (Apr 17, 2005)

I had 2 cracks on each nipple. I got the prescription multi-purpose nipple cream and applied it regularly. I second suggestions to let your nipples air out as much as possible, and to reduce nursing pad usage when possible. I never went braless (except when I had popped blisters







) b/c I couldn't stand how sweaty and hot that was at the time, but I put on a scraggly nursing bra sans pad. The nipple cream helped lots with pain. I rubbed in breast milk and let it dry after each nursing, then used the cream. IMO, lanolin was useless (and stained and was gross) and I did the breast milk thing even though I never saw it's miracle properties at work







. I think time and ensuring the best possible latch are the best tactics. Also, I nursed one side per nursing, so there was longer healing time for each nipple, and I reapplied the breast milk and MPNC to both nipples each feeding - even though only one was put to use.

Be patient. Mine took a LOOOOONG time (like 3.5 months) to go away, but they didn't hurt for that long. Don't even think about letting the cracks stop you from nursing. They will go away. I hardly even remember what it felt like when my nipples were sore now - the mama amnesia is poewrful stuff.


----------



## dlm194 (Mar 23, 2005)

I had a huge crack in my right nipple. I would cry every time my dd latched on and it took 6 weeks to heal! I worked with both a midwife and a LC to heal it. Here are the suggestions I got:

Apply ½ pea-sized amount of cortisone cream + ½ pea sized amount of Neosporin and rub in well.

Rub milk onto nipples after feeding.

Stick nipples in salt water after feeding for about 2-3 minutes each

Apply black tea bags to each nipple after feeding.

All those suggestions (plus lanolin of course) helped, but nothing would heal the crack. I used to walk around with Medela breast shells in my bra b/c it hurt to have anything rub against my nipples.

Finally, I talked to my LC one day and mentioned that my dd had a yeast rash on her bum. The LC figured I had breast infection. I went back to the midwife who didn't really think that was it and reluctantly gave me a prescription for diflucan. I waited a couple days before filling it b/c I REALLY didn't want to take any antibiotics. Out of desperation (and on the verge of quitting), I finally took it and I swear, the next day my nipple began to heal. I wish I didn't need the antiobiotic but I figured that continuing our bfing relationship was worth the 1 shot of antiobiotic.


----------



## Miss Information (May 17, 2005)

Dlm194

Just so you know, diflucan is an antifungal agent, not an antibiotic. It actually does help with breast yeast, though i have heard it takes more than just one or two pills of it (sometimes drs' think that's all you need, but you really need like a week or so of them to cure the yeast).

I would fill that prescription if you still have it, because it may come in handy someday if you have a real yeast problem.


----------



## dlm194 (Mar 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kmcmommyto3*
Dlm194

Just so you know, diflucan is an antifungal agent, not an antibiotic. It actually does help with breast yeast, though i have heard it takes more than just one or two pills of it (sometimes drs' think that's all you need, but you really need like a week or so of them to cure the yeast).

I would fill that prescription if you still have it, because it may come in handy someday if you have a real yeast problem.

Oh, that's right!! Sorry for the misinfo! My LC suspected that I had a yeast infection on my breast since my dd had it on her bottom. I made an appt with my midwife who said that I didn't really have any signs of yeast on my breast so she was hesitant to prescribe anything. BFing was so painful though - in addition to the crack, I felt like someone was stabbing me every time I fed my dd.

I did fill the prescription for diflucan a few days after my midwife wrote it out (this is going back 7.5 months!) and the day after I took it, BOOM! Crack began to heal. I really don't doubt that I had yeast on my breast which was interferring with my nipple healing.


----------



## CryPixie83 (Jan 27, 2004)

I suffered through cracked/bleeding/really painful nipples for MONTHS. Lansinoh made things worse. I have to wear a bra (except at night when I sleep topless) or they start to crack again. But... what I finally found to actually heal my nipples (without interfering with my supply or worrying about "is this safe for dd?") was right in my back yard. Plantain.

http://botanical.com/botanical/mgmh/p/placom43.html
Here's what it looks like:
http://weeds.cropsci.uiuc.edu/images...20plantain.htm

What I do is pick the leaves (no pestisides!!!), rinse them off, chop them up really finely (when I get really picky I grind them in a mortar and pestle- yuo could use a food processor) and then just slather it on your nipple and put on your bra. It'd be best to use nipple pads, and you'll want to change the plantain regularly (the longest I leave it on is about 10 hours while I sleep).

btw, spit-poultices of plantain are great for beestings, scrapes, cuts, scratches, etc!


----------



## [email protected] (May 31, 2004)

Besides any cream or plaintain,etc. apply your breastmilk on the cracked nipples liberally and several times a day. Don't use soap on the affected areas for a few days, just use water to clean.
Uzra


----------



## CryPixie83 (Jan 27, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
*Don't use soap on the affected areas for a few days, just use water to clean.*

I definately second this! Soap is really harsh on nipples!


----------

